# rtorrent + rtgui now broken?



## DutchDaemon (Jul 15, 2009)

Upgraded to the latest rtorrent / libtorrent today:


```
libtorrent-0.12.4   BitTorrent Library written in C++
rtorrent-0.8.4      BitTorrent Client written in C++
```

rtorrent came with a revised rtorrent.rc, but unfortunately the syntax for sending data to rtgui bombs rtorrent:

.rtorrent.rc:

```
scgi_port = localhost:5000
```

result:

```
rtorrent: std::bad_alloc
```

rtorrent was rebuilt from scratch with xmlrpc support enabled.

Another problem appears to be 'stop_on_ratio'. The syntax has changed slightly (some double quotes were added to the syntax), but the error persists.

.rtorrent.rc

```
schedule = ratio,60,60,"stop_on_ratio=110"

(variants without double quotes, or using the default three values, no difference)
```

result:

```
Scheduled command failed: ratio: Command "stop_on_ratio" does not exist.
```
Just checking to see if other people have this problem before making a PR.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll try updating, I seem to have had some ``unexpected good results'' with rtorrent&rtgui before 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 15, 2009)

As far as the ratio error goes:
http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentRatioHandling
("The ratio handling has been updated in rtorrent 0.8.4.")

Quite annoying that the rtorrent.rc installed with the port has obsoleted options! I should say: the invalid rtorrent.rc is distributed with the official tarball from rikshasa.no. That's pretty lame.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 17, 2009)

There we go:

http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...0907171102.n6HB2OUc047077@repoman.freebsd.org



> Remove stale patch that's causing issues with scgi_port option.


----------

